# Not at all OT- According to Quick



## MARIS61 (Apr 28, 2003)

_Eva Longoria, of ABC's "Desperate Housewives" and girlfriend of Spurs guard Tony Parker, was in attendance and *spent the second half watching the game courtside with Yasmin Patterson, wife of Blazers president Steve Patterson.* _ 

Sorry mods, but according to the Blazers Official Beat Writer Jason Quick, TradeTheo was correct in starting his thread about Eva. It is not totally unrealistic to wonder if she is considering investing in a team, contributing to a Blazers sponsored charity, or perhaps starring in a sequel to Sebastian's movie. It could be titled "Down in Flames".

At any rate it's certainly more realistic than any of the ridiculous trade scenarios or absurd comparisons of a certain one-dimensional white player to the great Larry Bird that litter this board over and over and over lately.

I also question whether Hap has any clue what real Blazers fans are interested in posting about and discussing since he can't even force himself to watch a full 3 quarters of a game before fleeing the Garden in fright.

It does appear at first glance that quite often his mod duties are abused simply because he has a problem with certain posters and their views.

I could be wrong about that but then again, I'm ALWAYS right and I NEVER lie. :biggrin:


----------



## Utherhimo (Feb 20, 2005)

bitter bitter bitter 

housewives is a rip off of bbc show footballers wives and i give a rip about either show 

maybe she was talking to patterson about tony parker wanting to be a blazer

maris why the personal acts on other posters keep that stuff on the olve please.


----------



## crandc (Sep 15, 2004)

My understanding is that Ms. Longoria frequently attends Spurs games on the road.
As for Ms. Patterson, it could be she is a fan of the TV show, or the unofficial celebrity greeter, or just friendly.
Why the conspiracy theories? And personal insults?


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

MARIS61 said:


> I also question whether Hap has any clue what real Blazers fans are interested in posting about and discussing since he can't even force himself to watch a full 3 quarters of a game before fleeing the Garden in fright.


I was at the game with my father who works grave-yard and didn't want to spend much more of the game there. He's been a season ticket holder for close to 30 years and been going to games for over 34 years. He's the father of 4, and grandfather of 3 (soon to be four) and has worked a very phyiscally intensive job for just about the last 34 years. 

If he wants to leave the game early because he's a little tired (both of the game and just physically) than who the hell am I to tell him not to leave?

Better yet, who are you to use that as an pathetic attempt to show that I am a bad mod, not a "real fan" or something else trivial?



> It does appear at first glance that quite often his mod duties are abused simply because he has a problem with certain posters and their views.


it also appears at first glance that the planet is flat. But anyone who actually looks into the situation instead of just spouting **** to see if it draws any flies (amazing how the same posters come out of the woodwork to accuse mods (me) of being abusive), you'll see that the mods here are incredibly easy going and the only time things are closed is when they're either blatantly obvious, or have nothing to do with the blazers or even something people care about.

whats next, we have solidguy asking how big Eva's breasts are? I mean, she _was_ at the game the other night..


----------



## Backboard Cam (Apr 29, 2003)

MARIS61 said:


> _Eva Longoria, of ABC's "Desperate Housewives" and girlfriend of Spurs guard Tony Parker, was in attendance and *spent the second half watching the game courtside with Yasmin Patterson, wife of Blazers president Steve Patterson.* _
> 
> Sorry mods, but according to the Blazers Official Beat Writer Jason Quick, TradeTheo was correct in starting his thread about Eva.


No, they were both wrong and so are you. It is not Blazer news, and in fact it is not news at all. I've been to plenty of games with "celebrities" in attendance, I don't remember there ever being a thread here about any of them. And tradetheo's thread commented on her body, hardly appropriate for a basketball forum. OT.

As far as Hap's mod skills, there is a clique here like there is at every forum on the intarwebs. I'm not in the clique, but I don't complain about it. It's just the way things work. 

The mods are the mods, and they can do whatever they want. The rest of us are NOT mods, but we still can do _almost_ anything we want. The mods here are not as heavy-handed as mods on many other internet forums, IMO. A lot of idiots post here, and they are not banned & rarely censored (if I was a mod, I would do more banning- that's just me though). The idiots are as welcome here as the complainers, and the naive belong as much as the informed. And Mike Rice is welcome too. 

This is a good forum. :makeout:


----------



## tradetheo (Feb 24, 2005)

I have to agree with maris61 or obvious reasons. Who are you hap to decide what is off topic and something nobody would want to discuss after it was only up for discussion for 5 minutes? Maybe more people would come to the board if we could talk about more then just the blazers. He says I was littering the board, But was I really? I would think littering the board would consist of endless stupid posts about possible trades, paul allen and him selling the team, who we will sign as a free agent and I hate nash posts. I was just trying to bring up something that was light hearted and a good question. I wonder what big time celebs(if you wanna call eva that) think of portland and if they would ever move here or if they think it's a nice city. For the most part, I don't see any celebs in portland. I think if hap wants to be a good mod, maybe he should let us the posters decide what we want to respond to rather then taking it upon himself to decide everything. It gets irritating seeing the exact same thing on here. I'm honestly surprised this thread hasn't been closed, I mean it isn't about everything I listed above.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

tradetheo said:


> I have to agree with maris61 or obvious reasons. Who are you hap to decide what is off topic and something nobody would want to discuss after it was only up for discussion for 5 minutes? Maybe more people would come to the board if we could talk about more then just the blazers.


yah, thats our problem. we don't talk about non blazer stuff so the board is almost dying....



> He says I was littering the board, But was I really? I would think littering the board would consist of endless stupid posts about possible trades, paul allen and him selling the team, who we will sign as a free agent and I hate nash posts. I was just trying to bring up something that was light hearted and a good question.


yah, who wants to talk about the blazers anyways. lets talk girl talk.



> I wonder what big time celebs(if you wanna call eva that) think of portland and if they would ever move here or if they think it's a nice city. For the most part, I don't see any celebs in portland. I think if hap wants to be a good mod, maybe he should let us the posters decide what we want to respond to rather then taking it upon himself to decide everything. It gets irritating seeing the exact same thing on here. I'm honestly surprised this thread hasn't been closed, I mean it isn't about everything I listed above.


if you want to talk about anything and everything, oregonlive still has slots available for posters to sign up.


----------



## bballchik (Oct 22, 2005)

MARIS61
I also question whether Hap has any clue what real Blazers fans are interested in posting about and discussing since he can't even force himself to watch a full 3 quarters of a game before fleeing the Garden in fright.
It does appear at first glance that quite often his mod duties are abused simply because he has a problem with certain posters and their views.
[/QUOTE said:


> I'll second that since he likes to have problems with me. I stopped posting on this board because of many people's ridiculous attacks but lurk every once in a while, I'll post for this cuz I agree.


----------



## blue32 (Jan 13, 2006)

yeah, but if you cant take what you dish out (your opinion versus someone else's) then i guess its better that you dont post here...

Thats the point about a forum board......the majority of posts are all about peoples opinions....

You shove yours down someones throat, they do it back....just because you cant take it doesnt mean your getting attacked


----------



## Minstrel (Dec 31, 2002)

tradetheo said:


> Who are you hap to decide what is off topic


He's the moderator of this forum. Deciding that is part of his job.


----------



## sa1177 (Feb 18, 2005)

FIRE HAP HE'S A TYRANT....OFF WITH HIS HEAD!!!

Revolt! Mutiny! the MODS are all facist dictators...! Let's stage a coup and otherthrow them!


----------



## e_blazer1 (Feb 3, 2004)

Hey, if you want to get off-topic about Ms. Longoria, how about this tidbit from this morning's Living section of the Oregonian:



> Who's teaching whom? Actress Eva Longoria is trying to undo her public emasculation of her boyfriend, Tony Parker. Recently, Longoria, 31, told Allure mag she's the teacher when it comes to sex with the 23-year-old French-born NBA star, who, she added, has only been with one woman before her. Now she tells TV's "Extra," "When the lights are out, he's the teacher, I'm the student." Hmm.


Now there's more information than we needed to know. :biggrin:


----------



## RedHot&Rolling (Jun 26, 2004)

bballchik said:


> ....... I stopped posting on this board because of many people's ridiculous attacks ........


Sorry this has happened to you - its not fun - but its fairly anonymous. Please post inspite others opinions - "THAT" is what makes a posting board fun and interesting.




TradeTheo said:


> .......Maybe more people would come to the board if we could talk about more then just the blazers......


No - they'd go away. We want to talk about our team - the Trail Blazers. Not, flowers, celebrities, or other tidbits that interest you alone. That is why we formed a "OFF-topic OT" section. So I don't have to rummage through posts to find Blazers talk. PS there are other boards which discuss these other things - you might seek them out.

Now....back the season, the draft, Free-Agency, etc.


----------



## tradetheo (Feb 24, 2005)

Hap said:


> yah, thats our problem. we don't talk about non blazer stuff so the board is almost dying....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


good job mod, way to drive posters away. Is that apart of your job also? I would think you would want more people to post her, not less. Well either way, you're doin a bang up job getting rid of everybody.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

tradetheo said:


> good job mod, way to drive posters away. Is that apart of your job also? I would think you would want more people to post her, not less. Well either way, you're doin a bang up job getting rid of everybody.


thanks! :clap:


----------



## sa1177 (Feb 18, 2005)

tradetheo said:


> good job mod, way to drive posters away. Is that apart of your job also? I would think you would want more people to post her, not less. Well either way, you're doin a bang up job getting rid of everybody.


Wrong.....this is so funny coming from you..considering you are the one who trashed a 14 year old kid here, called him homosexual, made inapropriate sexual references and then said you were going to beat him up. Whose driving people away?

hypocrite...


----------



## bballchik (Oct 22, 2005)

blue32 said:


> yeah, but if you cant take what you dish out (your opinion versus someone else's) then i guess its better that you dont post here...
> 
> Thats the point about a forum board......the majority of posts are all about peoples opinions....
> 
> You shove yours down someones throat, they do it back....just because you cant take it doesnt mean your getting attacked


Sorry but I don't shove opinions down people's throats. Yes I post my opinions but what some people post back can hardly be considered opinions, they are nasty mean comments that I've gotten several PMs about from other people on this board telling me they can't believe the way people respond to me and the things they post are attacking and ridiculous. Several of these people have also left the board. I enjoy hearing other people's opinions, and have often written back to people that I didn't think of it that way, and I agree, etc, but I don't see the point in someone telling me everything I say is crap and I'm an idiot. That's not helpful and doesn't seem right for a board. I thought it was about sharing opinions, not bashing. But I guess I'm wrong, which is why I left.


----------



## tradetheo (Feb 24, 2005)

Hap said:


> yah, thats our problem. we don't talk about non blazer stuff so the board is almost dying....
> Well it seems alot less people are coming to the board. There use to be a ton of people on here, but now maybe 10 people at a time at the most. This might be due to the teams play, but I think the mods have something to do with it too. I am telling you, I am getting sick of having other people decide what should be posted on a blazers forum. Eva was at the game and I had a serious question. It's not like it came out of left field. Give the topic 5 minute before you close it is all I'm asking hap. Is that really to much to ask? And it wasn't a girly subject, since she is hot. You guys must be closet homosexuals i'm guessing since talk of hot girls is such a tunroff to you guys.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

tradetheo said:


> Hap said:
> 
> 
> > yah, thats our problem. we don't talk about non blazer stuff so the board is almost dying....
> ...


you are grossly underplaying the importance of how the team is playing. There is a small minority of fans/posters who always want to blame the mods for the issues (and strangly enough, it's always the same group of posters..who never leave but yet always complain and say that posters are leaving). But the amount of "control" the mods place on the threads here, is probably among the least of the whole entire board. 

How many other boards even have had the option to HAVE an OT forum? 



> Eva was at the game and I had a serious question. It's not like it came out of left field. Give the topic 5 minute before you close it is all I'm asking hap. Is that really to much to ask? And it wasn't a girly subject, since she is hot. You guys must be closet homosexuals i'm guessing since talk of hot girls is such a tunroff to you guys.


thanks for proving my point.


----------



## tradetheo (Feb 24, 2005)

hap, how did I prove your point? care to explain. or are you one of those mods who lets things go to your head and think that just because you are a mod, therefore you know everything and your decisions shouldn't be contested. Do you work for bush? seems like the same time of mind set.


----------



## sa1177 (Feb 18, 2005)

tradetheo said:


> hap, how did I prove your point? care to explain. or are you one of those mods who lets things go to your head and think that just because you are a mod, therefore you know everything and your decisions shouldn't be contested. Do you work for bush? seems like the same time of mind set.


You prove his point with your total dip**** comment about homosexuals...if you can't figure out how that proves his point then you need to do some serious thinking.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

tradetheo said:


> hap, how did I prove your point? care to explain. or are you one of those mods who lets things go to your head and think that just because you are a mod, therefore you know everything and your decisions shouldn't be contested. Do you work for bush? seems like the same time of mind set.


well, for staters it shows that you really know nothing about me or any thing Ive said on the board and just throw out wild accusations/comments to see what sticks.

and then you top of it off with "do you work for bush? seems like the same time (kind) of mind set" which even shows more of you not knowing what you're talking about and just throwing crap out there.

If you paid ANY attention to anything Ive said, you'd know why I'm saying both of these.

Give someone enough rope and well...they'll call you a closet homosexual who works for bush and has the same mind "time" as Bush.


----------



## blue32 (Jan 13, 2006)

bballchik said:


> Sorry but I don't shove opinions down people's throats. Yes I post my opinions but what some people post back can hardly be considered opinions, they are nasty mean comments that I've gotten several PMs about from other people on this board telling me they can't believe the way people respond to me and the things they post are attacking and ridiculous. Several of these people have also left the board. I enjoy hearing other people's opinions, and have often written back to people that I didn't think of it that way, and I agree, etc, but I don't see the point in someone telling me everything I say is crap and I'm an idiot. That's not helpful and doesn't seem right for a board. I thought it was about sharing opinions, not bashing. But I guess I'm wrong, which is why I left.



Well i meant "shove" not so much in the literal sense...  and no offense to you either! i should have wrote that at the end, but i was leaving for lunch.

Either way, i think you could still enjoy this board if you wouldnt take things so seriously. its a freaking blazer forum board for christ sakes, NOBODY is going to agree all at once..... thats for damned sure so if someone writes something bad or whatever about you, write back


----------



## crandc (Sep 15, 2004)

If the board is slow, hell, how many times can we rehash the same thing? The board was sure lively on the trade deadline day and I'm sure will be on lotto day and draft day. 
There is a difference between disagreement and personal insults. I think the mods are TOO nice about personal insults, frankly. 
Funny how someone can gay-bait and then say "do you work for bush", presumably meaning Bush; I mean, wasn't the idea of all the anti-gay initiatives to get out the Bush voters? No, I am not trying to be off off topic, just to point out the absurdity.


----------



## It's_GO_Time (Oct 13, 2005)

For what's it's worth, hap has made this board less enjoyable for me and I have refrained from posting as often as I would like to because of it. 

I understand and respect that he is one of the long time posters with a big support group. But I wish it would at least be recognized that he makes it harder for some newbies like myself to enjoy the board. If the thought is you have to go through the hap breaking in process on this board, I understand that. But if the thought is the more the merrier, I think that hap as a moderator hurts the board.


----------



## tradetheo (Feb 24, 2005)

It's good to see i'm not the only one who has a problem with hap. I guess i'm not the only one who sees him as a forum nazi. And I didn't mean anything with the closet homosexual line as far as bashing gay people. I just think that guys like to talk about hot chicks, especially ones who are at a blazer game who is famous. Do you understand now?


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

Well then I would like to say that Hap and the other mods have made this board far more enjoyable for me. Yes, I disagree with some of things they do but without them this board would be zero fun. I would also like to point out that while I like Hap and his posts most of the time I am certainly not in any support group. I think you should lay off the mods because their job is a labor of love and they are doing the best that they can. 

Hap send your check to................Sugar Land Tx.


----------



## Backboard Cam (Apr 29, 2003)

RedHot&Rolling said:


> We want to talk about our team - the Trail Blazers. Not, flowers, celebrities, or other tidbits that interest you alone.


Pansies


----------



## blue32 (Jan 13, 2006)

Eva's not that hot  some of the blazer girls are hotter... =)


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

tradetheo said:


> It's good to see i'm not the only one who has a problem with hap. I guess i'm not the only one who sees him as a forum nazi. And I didn't mean anything with the closet homosexual line as far as bashing gay people. I just think that guys like to talk about hot chicks, especially ones who are at a blazer game who is famous. Do you understand now?




I really wish you would stop using this word (nazi). Fun threads are being closed because you continue to use offensive words that have a horrible meaning for many people.


----------



## sa1177 (Feb 18, 2005)

I just don't get this...I have been scolded, had posts closed, deleted, changed, edited etc...never have I taken it personally. Sure it pisses you off when you feel what you are trying to say isn't being heard but some form of organization and monitoring is definetly necessary. Have you all seen the mess that is O'live forums? Having posted in many other forums on this site I cay safely say I feel Hap and the other MODS here perform their duties no differently then anyone else. If anything our MODS here are more relaxed then many others.


----------



## It's_GO_Time (Oct 13, 2005)

mediocre man said:


> Well then I would like to say that Hap and the other mods have made this board far more enjoyable for me. Yes, I disagree with some of things they do but without them this board would be zero fun. I would also like to point out that while I like Hap and his posts most of the time I am certainly not in any support group. I think you should lay off the mods because their job is a labor of love and they are doing the best that they can.
> 
> Hap send your check to................Sugar Land Tx.


For the record, i don't have an issue with any other mod.

Also, although I would be "hap"py, I think it would be a loss for the board if hap was not around. My only contention is I personally think it is a bad move by this board to have him a mod . . . he is too controversial and uses it more than all the other mods put together. 

I'm suprised hap wants to be a mod. He certainly can stand on his own when it comes to debating a point (even when he is wrong :biggrin. With as much as he gets into it with other posters, why have the "mod" label to add to the controversy. Fight with words mano a mano and let that stand rather than pull the mod card.


----------



## tradetheo (Feb 24, 2005)

mediocre man said:


> I really wish you would stop using this word (nazi). Fun threads are being closed because you continue to use offensive words that have a horrible meaning for many people.


This is the 1st time I used this word. What words have I used that are offensive? I don't think nazi is that offensive btw, unless you are one of those people who chose to take offense to words to just try and be a drama queen. People like you need to lighten up. I'm not supporting nazi's or what they did. What would be a better word for someone who tries to decide everything for everybody to talk about on a forum for people? Basically make decisions for everyone.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

tradetheo said:


> This is the 1st time I used this word. What words have I used that are offensive? I don't think nazi is that offensive btw, unless you are one of those people who chose to take offense to words to just try and be a drama queen. People like you need to lighten up. I'm not supporting nazi's or what they did. What would be a better word for someone who tries to decide everything for everybody to talk about on a forum for people? Basically make decisions for everyone.


I believe MM is talking about how no one can be taken serious when they're referencing anyone as a (insert term) nazi.

it shows a gross lack of knowledge about history, or at least an inability to appreciate the significance of the word and the use of it in any form.


----------



## blue32 (Jan 13, 2006)

tradetheo said:


> This is the 1st time I used this word. What words have I used that are offensive? I don't think nazi is that offensive btw, unless you are one of those people who chose to take offense to words to just try and be a drama queen. People like you need to lighten up. I'm not supporting nazi's or what they did. What would be a better word for someone who tries to decide everything for everybody to talk about on a forum for people? Basically make decisions for everyone.



Yeah, i dont see a problem with using the word nazi. It's not like he was referencing the hollocaust or anything. He was using the word as an *anology of the situation*. even if it might have been a bad analogy.... (whose opinion matters?)

Na·zi Audio pronunciation of "nazi" ( P ) Pronunciation Key (näts, nt-)
n. pl. Na·zis

1. A member of the National Socialist German Workers' Party, founded in Germany in 1919 and brought to power in 1933 under Adolf Hitler.
*2. often nazi An adherent or advocate of policies characteristic of Nazism; a fascist.*


----------



## It's_GO_Time (Oct 13, 2005)

tradetheo said:


> This is the 1st time I used this word. What words have I used that are offensive? I don't think nazi is that offensive btw, unless you are one of those people who chose to take offense to words to just try and be a drama queen. People like you need to lighten up. I'm not supporting nazi's or what they did. What would be a better word for someone who tries to decide everything for everybody to talk about on a forum for people? Basically make decisions for everyone.


 No soup for you!


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

blue32 said:


> Yeah, i dont see a problem with using the word nazi. It's not like he was referencing the hollocaust or anything. He was using the word as an *anology of the situation*. even if it might have been a bad analogy.... (whose opinion matters?)
> 
> Na·zi Audio pronunciation of "nazi" ( P ) Pronunciation Key (näts, nt-)
> n. pl. Na·zis
> ...


by that same token, I repsent this:

One entry found for ******.
Main Entry: nig·ger
Pronunciation: 'ni-g&r
Function: noun
Etymology: alteration of earlier neger, from Middle French negre, from Spanish or Portuguese *****, from ***** black, from Latin niger
1 usually offensive, see usage paragraph below : a black person
2 usually offensive, see usage paragraph below : a member of any dark-skinned race
3 : a member of a socially disadvantaged class of persons <it's time for somebody to lead all of America's ******s... all the people who feel left out of the political process -- Ron Dellums>


----------



## crandc (Sep 15, 2004)

tradetheo said:


> This is the 1st time I used this word. What words have I used that are offensive? QUOTE]
> 
> Hot chick
> Closet homosexual (as a pejorative, not a factual statement)
> ...


.

Uh huh, how many family members did you lose to the Nazis? Please do not tell me it is not offensive or that I need to lighten up.



> What would be a better word for someone who tries to decide everything for everybody to talk about on a forum for people?


Well, first, this is not "a forum for people" in general, it is intended to be a forum for discussing the Portland Trail Blazers first and secondly other NBA/basketball related topics. As for a better word, I can think of a dozen. However, I don't think name calling adds to the forum.


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

tradetheo said:


> This is the 1st time I used this word. What words have I used that are offensive? I don't think nazi is that offensive btw, unless you are one of those people who chose to take offense to words to just try and be a drama queen. People like you need to lighten up. I'm not supporting nazi's or what they did. What would be a better word for someone who tries to decide everything for everybody to talk about on a forum for people? Basically make decisions for everyone.



Actually it's the second in a very short time span. Another word, or phrase to use might be control freak. To think the word Nazi isn't offensive is absolutley the most insensitive thing I have heard in awhile. And then to compound that and call me a Drama Queen shows how ignorant you really are.


----------



## sa1177 (Feb 18, 2005)

*What would be a better word for someone who tries to decide everything for everybody to talk about on a forum for people? Basically make decisions for everyone.*

Dictator, tyrant, boss, emperor, king, ruler, control freak, puppert master...all quite useful and non-offensive.


----------



## blue32 (Jan 13, 2006)

Hap you're comparing apples to oranges my friend, and if you cant see that then you are completely clueless.

Go read the dictionary terms that describe the word Nazi and then compare that to the word you brought up. You'll see some clear differences in there.

One describes the name of a Socialist party (noun) and its actions amongst people, the other is a complete beratement of a person. (adjective).


Wow, you guys need to lighten up and quit being so melodramatic. Grow up.


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

sa1177 said:


> *What would be a better word for someone who tries to decide everything for everybody to talk about on a forum for people? Basically make decisions for everyone.*
> 
> Dictator, tyrant, boss, emperor, king, ruler, control freak, puppert master...all quite useful and non-offensive.




Actually my uncle was a puppeteer so be careful. He had a rough life at one point he was swallowed by a whale. A truly horrifying story


----------



## sa1177 (Feb 18, 2005)

Ok I keep hearing that folks feel there is some kind of group of insiders here or "clique" which runs this forum etc...I certainly don't feel this is true. So for all of you that do feel this way I simply ask...who is this mystery group comprised of? You lay all the blame at Hap's feet yet keep referring to his mystery group of supporters and insiders....its like some silly conspiracy theory.


----------



## tradetheo (Feb 24, 2005)

mediocre man said:


> Actually it's the second in a very short time span. Another word, or phrase to use might be control freak. To think the word Nazi isn't offensive is absolutley the most insensitive thing I have heard in awhile. And then to compound that and call me a Drama Queen shows how ignorant you really are.


wahhhhh, you're insensetive wahhhhhhh. What about all of that doesn't equal drama queen. Nazi is not an offensive word. the n word is, or any other racial remark. I'm sorry, but nazi does not fall under those guidelines. You need to just go drown your sorrows in a bucket of extra tasty crispy.


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

blue32 said:


> Hap you're comparing apples to oranges my friend, and if you cant see that then you are completely clueless.
> 
> Go read the dictionary terms that describe the word Nazi and then compare that to the word you brought up. You'll see some clear differences in there.
> 
> ...



So calling a German or Jewish person a Nazi would be cool then. I'd try that sometime if I were you. It's virtually the same thing


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

blue32 said:


> Hap you're comparing apples to oranges my friend, and if you cant see that then you are completely clueless.
> 
> Go read the dictionary terms that describe the word Nazi and then compare that to the word you brought up. You'll see some clear differences in there.


the point was that you can dilute a word enough that it can become bland.



> One describes the name of a Socialist party (noun) and its actions amongst people, the other is a complete beratement of a person. (adjective).
> 
> Wow, you guys need to lighten up and quit being so melodramatic. Grow up.


one describes the group of people (along with Stalin Russian) that killed millions of people, and tried to take over the world. The other is a racist comment about someone. 

While neither is a good word to throw around willy nilly (which was my point) what the nazi's did is far worse than calling someone the "n" word.


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

tradetheo said:


> wahhhhh, you're insensetive wahhhhhhh. What about all of that doesn't equal drama queen. Nazi is not an offensive word. the n word is, or any other racial remark. I'm sorry, but nazi does not fall under those guidelines. You need to just go drown your sorrows in a bucket of extra tasty crispy.




Actually Nazi is the epitomy of racial term. As in they tried to kill an entire race. You have a lot of growing up to do. I feel bad for you, your children and anyone who has the misfortune to be influenced by your hateful words.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

tradetheo said:


> wahhhhh, you're insensetive wahhhhhhh. What about all of that doesn't equal drama queen. Nazi is not an offensive word. the n word is, or any other racial remark. I'm sorry, but nazi does not fall under those guidelines. You need to just go drown your sorrows in a bucket of extra tasty crispy.


thanks, again, for proving my point.

so now if you give someone enough rope, they'll call you a closet ****, a bush lover who's a drama queen loving nazi who needs to grow up and is a fatty.

way to go!


----------



## sa1177 (Feb 18, 2005)

tradetheo said:


> wahhhhh, you're insensetive wahhhhhhh. What about all of that doesn't equal drama queen. Nazi is not an offensive word. the n word is, or any other racial remark. I'm sorry, but nazi does not fall under those guidelines. You need to just go drown your sorrows in a bucket of extra tasty crispy.


A drama queen is someone who pisses and moans because their silly post about a actresses physical atributes is deleted. And keeps whining and crying, whining and crying. 

Here is a tip: Get off the reefer and grow up and enter the real world.


----------



## blue32 (Jan 13, 2006)

sigh....okay, okay. I understand what you're trying to say, I feel the same way all along. However, my point is, he was using an analogy for the situation in regards to the "control" aspect.....bah nevermind....


----------



## It's_GO_Time (Oct 13, 2005)

blue32 said:


> sigh....okay, okay. I understand what you're trying to say, I feel the same way all along. However, my point is, he was using an analogy for the situation in regards to the "control" aspect.....bah nevermind....


 I get your point. Media uses the word all the time to suggest control, but how can you argue with posters that want to make using the word sound like you support the the elimination of a race. Not a battle you can win . . . in fact I think I'll go take a shower now for even making a Seinfeld reference to the word.


----------



## chevelle (Feb 8, 2004)

tradetheo said:


> wahhhhh, you're insensetive wahhhhhhh. What about all of that doesn't equal drama queen. Nazi is not an offensive word. the n word is, or any other racial remark. I'm sorry, but nazi does not fall under those guidelines. You need to just go drown your sorrows in a bucket of extra tasty crispy.


Damn, you need to grow up dude. 

In your thread asking why your original thread was closed down, I was trying to back you up a little but you are really immature. Just because you don't get your way, do you always start throwing out insults like a 6 year old?

I don't think that there are cliques around this forum but there are people who have known each other for quite some time now from past message boards. Naturally, they are more friendly to each other because of that. That is not necessarily a clique, though.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

blue32 said:


> sigh....okay, okay. I understand what you're trying to say, I feel the same way all along. However, my point is, he was using an analogy for the situation in regards to the "control" aspect.....bah nevermind....


no harm, no foul. you do understand tho, why someone who studied history a lot might get offended (and insulted by the lack of knowledge) when they're called a "nazi", right?

or how by comparison, it's a bit of a stretch to compare someone enforcing the rules of the site to a nazi (or even if you sugar coast it and say facist). There are rules that you're supposed to abide by, which despite what some of you think about it..there are actual rules you have to follow. While sometimes it looks like we don't get every single violation, we try our best. You guys do realize that there are a LOT of posts on this board, and that even WITH 4-5 mods/cm's for the board, things get over looked, right?

Even if it looks like we're playing favortism, we don't. Most of the time I doubt any of us notice who's name it is who we're editting. Just those who get editted more are probably the ones who do things that have to be editted more, and want to complain about it.


----------



## Backboard Cam (Apr 29, 2003)

sa1177 said:


> Ok I keep hearing that folks feel there is some kind of group of insiders here or "clique" which runs this forum etc...I certainly don't feel this is true. So for all of you that do feel this way I simply ask...who is this mystery group comprised of?


The clique is mainly Hap Shilly & Howie (recent clue: one of Hap's questions for the Brian Wheeler interview asked if those three could be invited to a Blazers practice). These guys have apparently known each other for a while, and for some strange reason they have similar typos a lot. 

I'm not saying that to attack any of those three, and like I mentioned before I don't think a clique is a bad thing. That sort of thing just happens. If this forum was a restaurant or bar, after a while some people that are there a lot will start always sitting at the same table.


----------



## tlong (Jan 6, 2003)

So I guess Seinfeld was ignorant for naming one of the shows "The Soup Nazi"? Yeah right.


----------



## sa1177 (Feb 18, 2005)

tlong said:


> So I guess Seinfeld was ignorant for naming one of the shows "The Soup Nazi"? Yeah right.


Isn't Seinfeld Jewish? If he is doesn't that make it somewhat acceptable for him to use the term in a joking manner?


----------



## sa1177 (Feb 18, 2005)

Backboard Cam said:


> The clique is mainly Hap Shilly & Howie (recent clue: one of Hap's questions for the Brian Wheeler interview asked if those three could be invited to a Blazers practice). These guys have apparently known each other for a while, and for some strange reason they have similar typos a lot.
> 
> I'm not saying that to attack any of those three, and like I mentioned before I don't think a clique is a bad thing. That sort of thing just happens. If this forum was a restaurant or bar, after a while some people that are there a lot will start always sitting at the same table.


Agreed those guys are obviously friends but I certainly don't feel their friendships have created any type of "clique" atmosphere from which the rest of us are excluded. I have seen many a post where Schilly disagrees with Hap or Howie disagrees with Schilly or Hap disagrees with Howie etc. It's not like it's some uniform group trying to take over the board.


----------



## Utherhimo (Feb 20, 2005)

seinfeld was one of the worst shows ever created 

there is some called rules that every user agreed to when we signed up to post on the board and we have to follow them or this board will turn in garbage like the olive board.

its that easy.


----------



## tradetheo (Feb 24, 2005)

sa1177 said:


> A drama queen is someone who pisses and moans because their silly post about a actresses physical atributes is deleted. And keeps whining and crying, whining and crying.
> 
> Here is a tip: Get off the reefer and grow up and enter the real world.


I am in the real world. You're the one who needs to get your heads out of the clouds and lighten up. people like you are the reason the world is the way it is. Everybody is way to sensetive and *****es and moans about stuff way to much. You and chevelle telling me to growup is funny considering I am grown. I take care of my responsibilities and have been on my own since I was 18. I was forced to grow up way before my time due to circumstances that are none of your business. Just because I don't take this forum as serious as you 2 doesn't mean I'm immature, it means I have an actual sense of humor. Once you understand to lighten up and get the stick out of your butt, the better off you will be.


----------



## tlong (Jan 6, 2003)

sa1177 said:


> Isn't Seinfeld Jewish? If he is doesn't that make it somewhat acceptable for him to use the term in a joking manner?


I think it's okay for anyone to use the term "nazi" in a joking manner? I don't think you have to be "jewish" to have permission to use the word.


----------



## sa1177 (Feb 18, 2005)

tlong said:


> I think it's okay for anyone to use the term "nazi" in a joking manner? I don't think you have to be "jewish" to have permission to use the word.


Understandable...although I do believe there are certains parties that would be offended by the casual use of the term.


----------



## RedHot&Rolling (Jun 26, 2004)

> *.......people like you are the reason the world is the way it is.........*


Profound point of view. Thanks for sharing. :raised_ey


----------



## sa1177 (Feb 18, 2005)

tradetheo said:


> I am in the real world. You're the one who needs to get your heads out of the clouds and lighten up. people like you are the reason the world is the way it is. Everybody is way to sensetive and *****es and moans about stuff way to much. You and chevelle telling me to growup is funny considering I am grown. I take care of my responsibilities and have been on my own since I was 18. I was forced to grow up way before my time due to circumstances that are none of your business. Just because I don't take this forum as serious as you 2 doesn't mean I'm immature, it means I have an actual sense of humor. Once you understand to lighten up and get the stick out of your butt, the better off you will be.


You want to be treated like a man then act like a man. Your posts and actions here certainly don't reflect that desire. Threatening a 14 year old, continually using expletives, degrading homosexuals. Sorry but adults don't go around proclaiming their drug use. So take your "sohigh420" and grow up.

If you want to blame all your foolish actions on a "sense of humour" then you need to seriously sit back and reflect upon yourself....because your "sense of humour" is seriously screwed.


----------



## tradetheo (Feb 24, 2005)

sa1177 said:


> Understandable...although I do believe there are certains parties that would be offended by the casual use of the term.


who cares. Ever heard of sticks and stones will break my bones but names will never hurt me? I am so sick of eeveryone trying to be pc with everything. They are just words, nothing more. lighten up and quit worrying if someone gets offended, especially if you are not jewish. Are the people who are offended even jewish btw, or are you deciding for them what will offend them, because I have known jewish people,blacks,mexicans, asian's etc. who didn't care about the off color jokes, especially if after you called them something they would just call me a cracker or whatever white people are called. It's called a sense of humor. try that in a dictionary and see if you can find one.


----------



## sa1177 (Feb 18, 2005)

RedHot&Rolling said:


> Profound point of view. Thanks for sharing. :raised_ey


I AM THE ROOT OF THE ENTIRE WORLD'S PROBLEMS! :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## sa1177 (Feb 18, 2005)

tradetheo said:


> who cares. Ever heard of sticks and stones will break my bones but names will never hurt me? I am so sick of eeveryone trying to be pc with everything. They are just words, nothing more. lighten up and quit worrying if someone gets offended, especially if you are not jewish. Are the people who are offended even jewish btw, or are you deciding for them what will offend them, because I have known jewish people,blacks,mexicans, asian's etc. who didn't care about the off color jokes, especially if after you called them something they would just call me a cracker or whatever white people are called. It's called a sense of humor. try that in a dictionary and see if you can find one.


Keep using those "non PC terms" but don't come crying to me when you get your *** kicked one day for doing so.


----------



## RedHot&Rolling (Jun 26, 2004)

Has anyone heard the one about the Rabbi, Nazi officer, and the *****??

I've heard enough and am leaving this thread to others. It has been finished since it began.


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

tradetheo said:


> who cares. Ever heard of sticks and stones will break my bones but names will never hurt me? I am so sick of eeveryone trying to be pc with everything. They are just words, nothing more. lighten up and quit worrying if someone gets offended, especially if you are not jewish. Are the people who are offended even jewish btw, or are you deciding for them what will offend them, because I have known jewish people,blacks,mexicans, asian's etc. who didn't care about the off color jokes, especially if after you called them something they would just call me a cracker or whatever white people are called. It's called a sense of humor. try that in a dictionary and see if you can find one.



I prefer I'm rubber, you're glue. Everything bounces off me and sticks to you. 


I am Jewish by the way. My fathers parents were killed in a concentration camp by the Nazi's. I never knew them obviously, but I remember my father had horrible nightmares even late in his life about the Nazi's and their tactics. I would just appreciate a little sensitivity regarding this subject. I certainly don't consider myself overly sensitive, but to just continue and throw the word around after someone has said they are a bit offended is just plain wrong. I also consider myself as having a decent sense of humor although nothing like your keen wit.


----------



## tradetheo (Feb 24, 2005)

sa1177 said:


> Keep using those "non PC terms" but don't come crying to me when you get your *** kicked one day for doing so.


Hasn't happened yet. It's good to see that you think racial jokes are wrong but violence is ok. Really "mature".


----------



## sa1177 (Feb 18, 2005)

tradetheo said:


> Hasn't happened yet. It's good to see that you think racial jokes are wrong but violence is ok. Really "mature".


you talking to me about "maturity" :rofl: :rofl:

Ahhh dangit....you made me waste my 3000th post.


----------



## tradetheo (Feb 24, 2005)

mediocre man said:


> I prefer I'm rubber, you're glue. Everything bounces off me and sticks to you.
> 
> 
> I am Jewish by the way. My fathers parents were killed in a concentration camp by the Nazi's. I never knew them obviously, but I remember my father had horrible nightmares even late in his life about the Nazi's and their tactics. I would just appreciate a little sensitivity regarding this subject. I certainly don't consider myself overly sensitive, but to just continue and throw the word around after someone has said they are a bit offended is just plain wrong. I also consider myself as having a decent sense of humor although nothing like your keen wit.


That's fine, but if you want me to take you serious, you can't insult me and call me ignorant and all that. And i still don't think i was saying anything about those type of nazi's. I honestly can't stand the nazis as they make me sick. How someone could be killed just for their religion is unbelieveable. But you have to understand there is a difference in the words. I meant it as someone who tries to run this forum as if they own it and we should all only talk about what that person "hap" wants to talk about. that is a forum "nazi" to me. I didn't mean it like a literal nazi. And thank yu again for trying to insult me. I guess you think it's ok to insult if you make it as smart sounding as possible huh?


----------



## tradetheo (Feb 24, 2005)

sa1177 said:


> you talking to me about "maturity" :rofl: :rofl:
> 
> Ahhh dangit....you made me waste my 3000th post.


yeah i am, oh man, you made me waste post number 563. dangit, I'll never get that one back.


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

tradetheo said:


> That's fine, but if you want me to take you serious, you can't insult me and call me ignorant and all that. And i still don't think i was saying anything about those type of nazi's. I honestly can't stand the nazis as they make me sick. How someone could be killed just for their religion is unbelieveable. But you have to understand there is a difference in the words. I meant it as someone who tries to run this forum as if they own it and we should all only talk about what that person "hap" wants to talk about. that is a forum "nazi" to me. I didn't mean it like a literal nazi. And thank yu again for trying to insult me. I guess you think it's ok to insult if you make it as smart sounding as possible huh?



First of all with your views the way they appear in in this forum you appear ignorant. As for trying to insult you again, it was once said that if it weighson you that someone has tried to insulted you, you have been insulted.


----------



## sa1177 (Feb 18, 2005)

tradetheo said:


> yeah i am, oh man, you made me waste post number 563. dangit, I'll never get that one back.


go take another "hit" of your joint...I am sure it will make you feel like the smartest guy here all over again.


----------



## chevelle (Feb 8, 2004)

tradetheo said:


> I am in the real world. You're the one who needs to get your heads out of the clouds and lighten up. people like you are the reason the world is the way it is. Everybody is way to sensetive and *****es and moans about stuff way to much. You and chevelle telling me to growup is funny considering I am grown. I take care of my responsibilities and have been on my own since I was 18. I was forced to grow up way before my time due to circumstances that are none of your business. Just because I don't take this forum as serious as you 2 doesn't mean I'm immature, it means I have an actual sense of humor. Once you understand to lighten up and get the stick out of your butt, the better off you will be.



I never said I was offended about the context of how you used the word Nazi, I just thought it was stupid how you reacted with childish insults. If you're going to make an arguement, telling someone "You need to just go drown your sorrows in a bucket of extra tasty crispy" is not cool.


----------



## tradetheo (Feb 24, 2005)

sa1177 said:


> go take another "hit" of your joint...I am sure it will make you feel like the smartest guy here all over again.


wow, that was a good comeback. I actually don't smoke weed anymore. haven't done it in over 2 months. Just haven't chaged my name, fyi. So your stupid little insults don't work, like they would anyways considering I don't care what you think of people who smoke. I think people who drink are way dumber as alcohol will kill you and others much quicker. But since it's legal, I guess it's ok right sa?


----------



## Backboard Cam (Apr 29, 2003)

Yo theo, you need to back away from the computer. None of your comebacks in this thread prove that you are tolerant, intelligent, or funny. 

If you really had a good sense of humor, you would have been able to use it here. You didn't. 










You lose. 

Good day sir.


----------



## sa1177 (Feb 18, 2005)

tradetheo said:


> wow, that was a good comeback. I actually don't smoke weed anymore. haven't done it in over 2 months. Just haven't chaged my name, fyi. So your stupid little insults don't work, like they would anyways considering I don't care what you think of people who smoke. I think people who drink are way dumber as alcohol will kill you and others much quicker. But since it's legal, I guess it's ok right sa?


I smoked for 10 years, have nothing against it...just think it's very very juvenile to flaunt the fact that you do it.


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

MARIS61 said:


> _Eva Longoria, of ABC's "Desperate Housewives" and girlfriend of Spurs guard Tony Parker, was in attendance and *spent the second half watching the game courtside with Yasmin Patterson, wife of Blazers president Steve Patterson.* _
> 
> :biggrin:


This is off subject, but my wife's son's wife, Katie, was on Desperate Housewifes last nite. It was only for a half sec right near the end when they showed a woman giving birth to a baby. Katie was the woman having the baby. She was recently on Crossing Jordan as well as a lady in a body bag, not zipped up showing her face and later in the episode holding a girls hand as two men push the girl on a gurney. Ok, not much but you have to start somewhere. Her son recently got a job at Whitter college near LA teaching acting and will be in a show called 'The real pirates of the Caribbean' on the history channel.


----------



## blue32 (Jan 13, 2006)

tradetheo said:


> How someone could be killed just for their religion is unbelieveable.



I am sure you know that, this wasnt the first time someone or some people have been attacked for their religion. It's happened all throughout history, and continues to happen. I'm not saying it's right, but wake up man!


----------



## chromekilla (Aug 21, 2005)

Utherhimo said:


> maybe she was talking to patterson about tony parker wanting to be a blazer
> 
> .


 if she can get tony to be a blazer she is the new hottest woman in the world on my list.


----------



## chromekilla (Aug 21, 2005)

sa1177 said:


> I smoked for 10 years, have nothing against it...just think it's very very juvenile to flaunt the fact that you do it.


yeah really.I know alot of kids that do that.It makes me think jeeze u think its cool to have smoke just think whats "hap"ening to ur lungs.


----------



## chromekilla (Aug 21, 2005)

mediocre man said:


> I prefer I'm rubber, you're glue. Everything bounces off me and sticks to you.
> 
> 
> I am Jewish by the way. My fathers parents were killed in a concentration camp by the Nazi's. I never knew them obviously, but I remember my father had horrible nightmares even late in his life about the Nazi's and their tactics. I would just appreciate a little sensitivity regarding this subject. I certainly don't consider myself overly sensitive, but to just continue and throw the word around after someone has said they are a bit offended is just plain wrong .


The rubber and glue doesnt work as well as sticks and stones will break my bones and words wont hurt me as well as u cant buy happiness with money i sure could think of a few things that money could buy that would make me happy.

Just because someone is offended by a word that doesnt mean that someone is wrong for saying it.Alot of people are offended by one thing or another and that doesnt make the people that offended someone wrong.


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

Zidane said:


> if she can get tony to be a blazer she is the new hottest woman in the world on my list.


You and me both...


----------



## chromekilla (Aug 21, 2005)

zagsfan20 said:


> You and me both...


lol cool.


----------



## MARIS61 (Apr 28, 2003)

Waiting for explanations from Schilly and Minstrel on why my post was deleted. :angel: 

Seriously, I have no idea.


----------



## BlayZa (Dec 31, 2002)

amazing what boredom and a couple of horrible seasons will do to a board huh


----------



## chromekilla (Aug 21, 2005)

MARIS61 said:


> Wow.
> 
> Never thought this thread would last more than a couple posts *edited*
> 
> ...


If someone thinks im not 14 this pics can be provided but i normally dont like to post my picture on the internet because photoshop does wonders.


----------



## chromekilla (Aug 21, 2005)

MARIS61 said:


> Wow.
> 
> Never thought this thread would last more than a couple posts *edited*
> 
> ...


Oh yeah i forgot to ask was that shillys nice editing job of ur post or was that the original post.


----------



## MARIS61 (Apr 28, 2003)

Zidane said:


> Oh yeah i forgot to ask was that shillys nice editing job of ur post or was that the original post.


That was all that was left of the original after mod action.

Again, nice job.
:biggrin:


----------



## Minstrel (Dec 31, 2002)

MARIS61 said:


> Waiting for explanations from Schilly and Minstrel on why my post was deleted. :angel:
> 
> Seriously, I have no idea.


I think you have a pretty good idea why. If you're earnestly wondering, feel free to PM me.


----------



## MARIS61 (Apr 28, 2003)

Minstrel said:


> I think you have a pretty good idea why. If you're earnestly wondering, feel free to PM me.


I have good idea why, but I'm sure you'd delete that too so I'll PM you.

We both know I broke no rules whatsoever.


----------



## crandc (Sep 15, 2004)

If there is ANYTHING that is pushing people off these boards, aside from the team's poor play that we cannot do much about, it is not the mods but the endless bickering and escalating personal insults. They are not fun, educational or even very interesting. I read page 7 to see if this thread improved and it has "deproved" (not a word but you know what I mean).


----------



## sa1177 (Feb 18, 2005)

MARIS61 said:


> I have good idea why, but I'm sure you'd delete that too so I'll PM you.
> 
> We both know I broke no rules whatsoever.


need a tissue for your eyes? :boohoo: :boohoo: 

You create a thread that is all about personally attacking another member of the forum and now you whine about it when someone finally steps in a scolds you for it? Unreal.


----------



## Todd (Oct 8, 2003)

crandc said:


> If there is ANYTHING that is pushing people off these boards, aside from the team's poor play that we cannot do much about, it is not the mods but the endless bickering and escalating personal insults. They are not fun, educational or even very interesting. I read page 7 to see if this thread improved and it has "deproved" (not a word but you know what I mean).


It got worse because we had to look at the gay guys in your avatar again :cowboy: :cowboy:


----------



## MARIS61 (Apr 28, 2003)

sa1177 said:


> need a tissue for your eyes? :boohoo: :boohoo:
> 
> You create a thread that is all about personally attacking another member of the forum and now you whine about it when someone finally steps in a scolds you for it? Unreal.


It would seem that you thought I created this thread as a venue for YOU to personally attack other posters judging by your posts here:

_You prove his point with your total dip**** comment 

A drama queen is someone who pisses and moans because their silly post about a actresses physical atributes is deleted. And keeps whining and crying, whining and crying. 

Here is a tip: Get off the reefer and grow up and enter the real world.

you talking to me about "maturity" "TYPE=PICT;ALT=""TYPE=PICT;ALT="

go take another "hit" of your joint...I am sure it will make you feel like the smartest guy here all over again._


----------



## Stepping Razor (Apr 24, 2004)

Worst. Thread. Ever.


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

Stepping Razor said:


> Worst. Thread. Ever.


You beat me to it, SR.

I was hoping that this would be a more consistent beratement of the mods (although not Hap personally) so I could post something substantive, integrating my experience as a moderator and a long-time member of this (and other) online Blazer communities.

But even I, who love to hear myself type, can't bring myself to waste my keystrokes on this piece of crap thread.



Ed O.


----------

